# Things Always break in 3's



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2016)

I just hate it when something breaks around the house...because it seems that when something goes bad, it is soon followed by 2 other things.  This past week has been a classic example.

Sunday, the Air Conditioner shot craps.  I was out working in the yard, and heard a loud noise, out back.  I went there and heard a loud humming noise coming from the Air conditioner.  A little basic troubleshooting looked like the compressor had broken.  I left a message with a good local company, and their guy came out on Memorial Day and verified what I thought.  Today, they installed a whole new York 4 ton unit, and inside evaporator, and we are back to normal...Minus a hefty hit to the checkbook.    

Tuesday, I was doing some mowing, and decided to take a break.  When I came back to the mower after 10 minutes, it wouldn't start.  It looks like the carburetor has gone bad, and is flooding the hot engine when it is shut down.  I pulled the spark plugs and blew out the cylinders, and let it sit for an hour, and it finally cranked up again.  I'll pick up a new carb at the dealer tomorrow...another 50 bucks down the drain.  I'll save the old one, and rebuild it later this year, so I have a spare if this happens again.

This morning, I went down to the basement to empty a dehumidifier I keep down there, and it wasn't running.  The bucket was only half full...the unit had gone bad.  While the AC people were here I opened the dehumidifier up and it looks like the main control board is bad...good luck finding a spare part for that.  So, I'll be checking the prices at Lowes, Menard's, Home Depot, etc., in coming days, hoping for a sale.

I just hope this "threesome" is the end of this aggravation for now....its been one of those weeks.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2016)

O had one of those weeks not long ago -- everything I touched fell apart.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 3, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> O had one of those weeks not long ago -- everything I touched fell apart.



Yup, this has been quite a week.  The good thing is that this 14 yr. old AC unit broke down before the really hot weather arrives.  We had a couple of days of "inconvenience", and had to run some fans to stay comfortable, but had this happened in late July/August, we would have probably been camping out in a motel.  I just hope this is our "Fix-it" episode for this year.


----------

